
Elon Musk and Jeff Bezos used to be just like you - allenleein
https://www.recode.net/2017/12/6/16728982/daniel-gross-y-combinator-cue-apple-ai-machine-learning-kara-swisher-casey-newton-decode-podcast
======
moonshark
I didn't go to Wharton or Princeton for undergrad.

~~~
allenleein
If you just want to startup, then apply YC.

